# Pattern queries



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

So the more I learn about genetics the closer I look at the city ferals trying to label them.

And I've found every time I learn something new I start second guessing myself when watching real birds.

My main confusion at the moment is between light check vs sooty / dark T-check vs spread.

These are a few pics from the internet (not my pics or birds) can you help me identify them please? 

Sooty?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

normal check? normal check + sooty??


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

???


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Dark T-cheque + dirty?? or spread (even though the belly is grey?)?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

And lastly, very interesting pic I found. Bird has some 'smudging' and faint flecking. Any idea what it is?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Dark T-cheque + dirty?? or spread (even though the belly is grey?)?



These are T cheques, Spread Vs T Cheque is easy, if they have a tail bar they are non spread, if they have a solid tail they are spread.

As far as sooty goes vs light check, Its hard to know for sure without test breeding, The examples you have listed are hard but I would guess light check


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> And lastly, very interesting pic I found. Bird has some 'smudging' and faint flecking. Any idea what it is?


This one looks sooty


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks 

how would you test breed it? with a blue bar? 

or an ash red? Sooty is pretty different on ash red, right?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

with a blue bar


----------

